# Остеохондроз, протрузия, кифоз. Посоветуйте методы лечения!



## alcosya (20 Май 2017)

Добрый день. Женщина, 27 лет. Сидячая работа, активности мало. Начала ходить в бассейн, но боли не проходят (сейчас пока не посещаю). Предыстория: несколько лет назад начались боли в шее, после того, как продуло - не могла ее поворачивать, врач выписала таблетки найз и сирдалуд - на какое-то время прошло. Периодические боли появлялись, и видимо я к ним привыкла. В последнее время постоянно болит грудной и шейный отдел позвоночника, после нахождения в неудобном состоянии боль отдает в голову, очень болит затылок. При опрокидывании головы назад до упора отдает боль режущая (от позвоночника) в мышцы между лопатками (наклон назад вправо - боль сильнее, чем влево). Также отдает в руки - по задней части руки - слабость. В ногах иногда тоже. Обратилась в спец.клинику, отправили на МРТ ШОП и ГОП.
Заключение по шейному отделу: признаки остеохондроза ШОП 1 стадии. Нарушение статичесткой оси. Дорзальная протрузия диска С4-С5 (дискодуральный конфликт 1 ст.)
Заключение по грудному отделу: признаки остеохондроза ГОП (до 1 ст.) на фоне патологического грудного кифоза (2-й степени).
По этим результатам мне назначили: 1 сеанс фармапунктуры (дипроспан - 1 мл, лидокаин 2% - 2 мл, вода для инъекций - 2 мл) - процедуру провели, улучшение минимальное, не заметное. 7 сеансов иглорефлексотерапии по 20 минут - прошла 1 сеанс. 7 сеансов кислород-инжекта и 5 сеансов массажа спины.
Решила обратиться к специалистам на форуме, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, адекватные и конкретные методы лечения! Понимаю, что в клинике меня разводят, при том что процедуры у них стоят очень дорого, по сравнению с другими. Скрины МРТ могу загрузить, но чуть позже.
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2017)

@alcosya, Алла, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## alcosya (20 Май 2017)

снимки МРТ в альбоме https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1053/view


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Май 2017)

Едва ли назначенное лечение даст положительный результат.
Желательно обратиться к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## alcosya (20 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а по  снимкам что-то можете сказать?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Май 2017)

Оперироваться не нужно. Нужно установить диагноз и провести правильное консервативное лечение.


----------



## abelar (21 Май 2017)

На снимках - ничего сильно особенного. Эти боли не из-за шейного отд.позвоночника. Там есть много чего, что причиняет такую боль. Требует диагностики, а потом лечения.


----------



## alcosya (21 Май 2017)

@abelar, а какие методы диагностики порекомендуете?


----------



## горошек (21 Май 2017)

alcosya написал(а):


> В последнее время постоянно болит грудной и шейный отдел позвоночника, после нахождения в неудобном состоянии боль отдает в голову, очень болит затылок.


А нельзя ли как-то исключить эти неудобные состояния и создать обстановку для нахождения в более удобных состояниях?


----------



## alcosya (21 Май 2017)

неудобные состояния - например, отлежать спину во время сна и утром уже проснуться с болью. +на работе целый день сидя за компом. конечно, стараюсь делать каждый час перерывы, хожу разминаюсь. но саму проблему это не решает...


----------



## горошек (21 Май 2017)

Есть ортопедические матрасы и накладки, чтоб не отлежать. И сидеть нужно правильно, и рабочее место постараться под себя подстроить. Зайдите на сайт клиники "Леди плюс" и почитайте советы доктора Ступина о правильном поведении. Да и гимнастику там найдёте.


----------



## AIR (21 Май 2017)

alcosya написал(а):


> Обратилась в спец.клинику, отправили на МРТ ШОП и ГОП.


Если бы ГОПники отправили на рентген шеи с функциональными пробами,  было бы совсем хорошо... Так чаще всего  всего первыми появляются двигательные нарушения. 
Но и только по жалобам можно сказать, что нужен мануальный осмотр, особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода с акцентом на подзатылочные мышцы..


----------



## abelar (23 Май 2017)

alcosya написал(а):


> @abelar, а какие методы диагностики порекомендуете?


Методов много, денег мало... Поэтому, нужно обратиться к специалисту, который начнет с наиболее информативных,недорогих и результативных методов. "Ваши" специалисты - это невролог-вертебролог,мануальный терапевт. Но, начать с очного осмотра.


----------

